
Microsoft's words vs. actions on DACA and other issues - idlewords
https://idlewords.com/microsoft_words_actions.html
======
ziddoap
This paints a pretty bleak picture.

I am curious, however, what Microsoft donated to those in support of the
various issues here. For example, one statement presented is:

> _" [...] Microsoft made political donations totaling $46,500 to 18 of the 65
> representatives voting against it."_

How many of the representatives voting _for_ it received donations, and what
did those donations total to?

I can't help but wonder if they are donating to a number of representatives
and this report is just being selective, or if things are really as two-faced
as the article presents.

~~~
idlewords
You can go look it up in public records. It takes a fair amount of effort, so
I'm not going to do it for you, because I am lazy.

~~~
ziddoap
Indeed, I imagine it would take a serious amount of effort. Thanks for
compiling what you have.

